# Do you own any statues or busts of Composers?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If yes, which composer, what size is it, what is the material. etc?

I really want a bust of dear Richard for the mantle.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

There are some on ebay. Bust of Richard Wagner

http://compare.ebay.com.au/like/290753695259?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

What's that trailing under his chin?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I own a bust of Beethoven, however it was given me as a gift so I can't tell you its precise details.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> What's that trailing under his chin?


A neck beard apparently.

In regard to the OP, no, though I must get one of Wieniawski, lol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have one of these:


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got several: plastic busts of Beethoven & Wagner (purchased at a music shop in Boston ~40 years ago.)

— a ceramic Wagner that plays the Bridal Chorus via mechanism.

— a plaster Robert Schumann and a ceramic Mozart.

(The above are all about 10 to 15 cm high.)

Finally I have a metal (bronze?) Beethoven bust about half life size.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

To accommodate a bust of Wagner some people must have pretty large doorways in their houses...


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

I've daydreamed of a painting of Shostakovich hanging where I compose at night


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Haydn, from my first (1955) piano recital, then acquired Bach, Beethoven and Mozart.

Some of the other composers were a bust ... :lol:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

No, but I'd like to find one of Ravel & Stravinsky.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This one is funny. Little nibelung wagner just wants a hug.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a bust of Beethoven given to me by my grandma. He's made of concrete and about a foot tall. His head recently fell off though...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

quack said:


> This one is funny. Little nibelung wagner just wants a hug.
> 
> View attachment 37239


They put these up all over Bayreuth last year.









(Sorry, not really a quality photo).


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes--Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Liszt, and Mahler.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if she's a composer, but it's a nice butt...I mean bust.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't own any, neither I support any kind of cult of personality. However, I wouldn't mind owning the busts of the wigs. Probably because I've always been in love with many "18th century ideals", even if that sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Busts are SO last century! How's about a Mozart snowglobe? Dunno about the "W. L." thing...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

No, but now that you've mentioned, I'll be getting myself a nice bust of Beethoven. Because he's the only one who I could possibly recognize.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Busts are SO last century! How's about a Mozart snowglobe?


Wow, that's Mozart? Well, my point exactly...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Composer busts? Totally useless and impractical. Why do people like to own useless things? Life is complicated enough as is.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^
1. It's a nice statement!
2. Somebody to talk to.


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

I have one of Beethoven. 14" made of "Super high quality resin".... or ......just resin.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Everyone should have one of this selection:

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=b...Ka1AWc0ICYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I don't know if she's a composer, but it's a nice butt...I mean bust.


That's Clara Schumann. Unbeknownst to most historians of music, she made a lucrative career as artist's model before scarring from smallpox diverted her into music.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't stand anything to ruin such a beauty!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Anybody here knows a good source of composer busts?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brianvds said:


> That's Clara Schumann. Unbeknownst to most historians of music, she made a lucrative career as artist's model before scarring from smallpox diverted her into music.


Looks like Clara is up to date after all.

http://buttenhancementpills.blogspot.com/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I don't know if she's a composer, but it's a nice butt...I mean bust.


She can melt me like buttah


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

When I was a kid, I bought a bust of Alfred E. Neuman. Haven't bought one since.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

just noticed this thread and feel the need to confess the following;-

approximately 30 years ago whilst immersed in the world of Television , Patti Smith and the Clash I developed an obsession with the 2nd Brahms piano concerto which somehow rekindled an interest I had in Sibelius when I was in my teens-OK it does not add up-anyway as a birthday present my mother ordered a bust of Brahms from a dealer in Munich who I had found in the back of Gramaphone magazine-needless to say my collection has grown to include all the usual suspects,although Dvorak is proving tricky- found one in Prague but did not have any faith in a budget airlines capacity to get it home in one piece-my greatest triumph was finding a bust of Sibelius in a CD shop in Helsinki and getting it back home in one piece and he sits resolutely next to my rather impressive statuette of Marshal Pilsudski-I feel an inventory is on the way.......


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Seriously now....

I have long wanted to buy a nice bust of Beethoven. Can anyone make any recommendations?

- Bill


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like a bust of Shostakovich for the top of my bookcase - the careworn features of his later years were made for sculpture.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BillT said:


> Seriously now.... I have long wanted to buy a nice bust of Beethoven. Can anyone make any recommendations? - Bill


This one looks nice, about a foot high.










At http://www.amazon.com/Great-Compose...qid=1395088062&sr=8-1&keywords=beethoven+bust


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a whole load of plastic busts which came "free" with Esso petrol back in the 70s. 

Once all were collected they were put in a Presentation Pack.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

i have a ceramic Beethoven 25cm


and also a small Strauss 8cm ivory


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Scour the antique malls. That's where I got all of mine fairly inexpensively. I have two of Beethoven. One is resin about two feet high and looks like an elderly grouchy Beethoven. Sorry the picture is dark.









The other is smaller and looks like Gregory Peck. I also have a small ceramic bust of Mozart who looks more like John Belushi with a wig. He loses his head every so often.









The reason I have complicated my life with these is that they make me feel good. It's the same reason I have a ton of books I'll probably not live long enough to read scattered in every room.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a drinking mug which has the word "Front " in front , and behind is a picture of J.S. Bach
which says "Bach ". Front and Bach !


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

KenOC said:


> This one looks nice, about a foot high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I have. It is really nice for the price.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, I have a hard time engaging in idolatry of the composers whose music a revere. I idolize their music, not their personality and image! For me, collecting busts of famous people, no matter what art or craft they are famous for, borders on once more inanimate necrophilia... Ugh! 

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

In response to the OP, I won't deny that when I was an adolescent (only a few years ago [_Liar. Ed._]) I had a bust of LvB and framed reproductions of certain scores. I've moved on from all that nonsense. Now I have a purpose-built shrine with _huge_ bust placed in what used to be the fireplace, with fountain, spotlights, incense sticks, background music (the Moonlight Sonata on a permanent loop), clods of earth stolen from his grave in the Vienna Central Cemetery ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds macabre. Why would I want statuettes of long dead composers around the house?

The only busts present are what I bring home from date night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

I've obviously been seeking the wrong kind of busts. Why did nobody think to tell me? Oh well, a lot of lost time to be making up for .... Could be fun.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenDuctor said:


> This is the one I have. It is really nice for the price.


Beethoven wished he looked half that good. Totally over-romanticized!

Caption should read "Ein Heldenleben". :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Beethoven wished he looked half that good. Totally over-romanticized!
> 
> Caption should read "Ein Heldenleben". :lol:


It was Beethoven on a good day. We all have good days, occasionally!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Of those I've seen so far this one is my favorite!









Somebody grabbed it for $5.00 in Japan! Can you imagine?

And then there's this fabulous version, but that's much more expensive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> It was Beethoven on a good day. We all have good days, occasionally!


Yes. My last good day was when my HS advisor discussed the results of my aptitude test with me and asked "Did you ever consider becoming a shepherd?" My mother was thrilled. Better than nothing.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's Alfred hanging out with two of his friends.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I have about half a dozen Beethoven busts of varying sizes, plus a full-length statue that stands around 3 feet tall. Not to mention a salt-and-pepper shaker set (salt is a bust of LvB, while pepper is in his grand piano) and the Beethoven action figure.

The one I wish I had is the one that was featured on the front of the DGG Beethoven Bicentennial Edition set from Time-Life. I know one fellow who has it, and it's nearly life-size. Very impressive piece of marble. I've never been able to find another after searching nearly 20 years.


----------

